# TC - Deep Listening Project? (Nomination Thread)



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Nominations here:

Hugo Alfven - Symphony No. 3


Hi all,

Something I've thought about is the way we tend to randomly post what we're listening to and often just give a couple of lines regarding what we think. I also think about how little I actually _really_ listen to a piece given that most of my listening is at work, and any listening at home usually has some random toy's rendition of a children's song playing along with it when my 11 month old son is playing.

Something I've always meant to try is the Saturday Symphony tradition which is along the lines of what I'm thinking, but weekends tend to be hard for me to find the time. Best times for me will probably be a lunch break at work.

So, I'm suggesting something similar to the SS, but more communal. Instead of going off of someone else's list, participants can nominate 1 work of 60 minutes or less (it can be part of a larger work). I will collate the nominations in order, and each week starting with tomorrow, one work will be the focus. The idea is for people to dedicate time to REALLY listen to that work and to bring their impressions to the threads. 

I'm not asking for any specific type of work other than it fit as 'classical'. Symphony, overture, sonata, suite, opera aria, whatever...

It doesn't have to be obscure. In fact, it might be nice to really listen to something we've heard a few times (or more) but haven't really paid attention to for awhile. The work should be available on YouTube or some other free streaming network.

I'll let a few nominations roll in while I peruse my collection for one to post.

And let's say, you can't nominate again until 9 others have nominated a work. There are no requirements to listen to all the works before you can nominate again. But if you do listen, share your thoughts!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So, no responses yet. If other nominations come in before midnight, I will put my nomination below them in the listening order.

I'll nominate Hugo Alfven's Symphony No. 3 in E Major.

Looking at my spreadsheet of pieces and ratings, I see a 9.5. I don't give out a lot of 9's and have yet to give out a 10. This was based on a 'work listen' so I'm curious to see what I think if I'm actually really listening to it.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll nominate Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81. Many do not consider him a great composer, but I think this will change some minds.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the idea!

I’ll nominate Elgar’s Dream of Gerontius, part 1


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Prokofiev Piano Sonata 6. The most mesmerizing piece of music to me. Many of the famous and well known works I’ve listened to, I feel there is no more to plumb out, but this one is bottomless to me (so far).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Robert Gamble said:


> So, no responses yet. If other nominations come in before midnight, I will put my nomination below them in the listening order.
> 
> I'll nominate Hugo Alfven's Symphony No. 3 in E Major.
> 
> Looking at my spreadsheet of pieces and ratings, I see a 9.5. I don't give out a lot of 9's and have yet to give out a 10. This was based on a 'work listen' so I'm curious to see what I think if I'm actually really listening to it.


Would the poll section not a better place for this thread, just asking?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Would the poll section not a better place for this thread, just asking?


It's not a poll or game but a weekly discussion of a particular work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> It's not a poll or game but a weekly discussion of a particular work.


In that case we have a Saturday symphony tradition with some success, this topic is getting lost in your polls.
( NO pun intended )


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

The Saturday Symphony tradition is great, but this has a slightly different 'focus'. The real intent of this is to have folks set aside true listening time to just listen (no work, no cleaning or browsing while listening, etc) and open a real discussion over the works presented which are those that the community itself puts together. Since the choices could be anything from symphonies to opera arias to sonatas or suites, it doesn't fit neatly under any of the sub categories. And if it were put in the polls, it would definitely get lost. Anyone have a suggestion for what to call this? I guess it could just be the 'Deep Listening Project' with no reference to nominations.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I usually listen like that before going to sleep. Headphones, eyes closed, concentrating just on the music.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hmmm, since I can't edit the first post, here's the current list with nominators in parentheses:

Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Robert Gamble said:


> The Saturday Symphony tradition is great, but this has a slightly different 'focus'. The real intent of this is to have folks set aside true listening time to just listen (no work, no cleaning or browsing while listening, etc) and open a real discussion over the works presented which are those that the community itself puts together. Since the choices could be anything from symphonies to opera arias to sonatas or suites, it doesn't fit neatly under any of the sub categories. And if it were put in the polls, it would definitely get lost. Anyone have a suggestion for what to call this? I guess it could just be the 'Deep Listening Project' with no reference to nominations.


If you have a winner perhaps the mods will make it sticky....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> In that case we have a Saturday symphony tradition with some success, this topic is getting lost in your polls.
> ( NO pun intended )


I don't do polls.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I nominate Elverskud, a Niels Gade work for solo vocalists, chorus and orchestra. It's about 47 minutes in length and a work I've treasured for many years.


----------



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

DLP for: Stravinsky - Octet for Wind Instruments


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I don't do polls.


Classical Music Discussion Polls , how would you call it then?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Under Classical Music Discussion polls, it states Classical Music Discussion Polls and Games - I'm games.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Cyril Scott - Cello Concerto


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)
6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Not just lesser known works? Good, I like most of the old standards.

Rimsky-korsakov, Sheherezade 
Strauss, Blue Danube
Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata
Holst, The planets 
Barber, Adagio for strings
Mahler, Adagietto
Mahler, 4th symphony. The only one under 60 mins. 

That's my $.02.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Oldhoosierdude, thanks for your selections! If you have a preference as to which one would be #8 on the above list, let me know, otherwise I will put Scheherazade as #8. I like a lot of the ones you've included, but the selections should be made only after 9 others have also had a selection!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Sheherezade it is.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)
6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)
8. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (Oldhoosierdude)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Josef Suk - A Summer's Tale - The 2nd of his big inter-connected orchestral works that dominated his later composing career (the others: Asrael Symphony, Ripening & Epilog)


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
*2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)*
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)
6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)
8. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (Oldhoosierdude)
9. Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Current list of pieces below. Any others?

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
*4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)*
5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)
6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)
8. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (Oldhoosierdude)
9. Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale (Becca)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I nominate Barber's Four Excursions, seldom mentioned among the great works for solo piano, but a fascinating set of pieces.

Here's a source:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
*5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)*
6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)
8. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (Oldhoosierdude)
9. Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale (Becca)
10. Samuel Barber: Four Excursions (Pat Fairlea)


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - (Portamento)
2. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius, part 1 - (20centrfuge)
3. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 - (Phil loves classical)
4. Alfven: Symphony No. 3 in E Major - (Robert Gamble)
5. Gade: Elverskud - (Bulldog)
*6. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - (DTut)*
7. Cyrill Scott: Cello Concerto - (cougarjuno)
8. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherezade (Oldhoosierdude)
9. Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale (Becca)
10. Samuel Barber: Four Excursions (Pat Fairlea)[/QUOTE]

Kind of feels like this project doesn't have much in the way of legs at the moment, and since I'm a leg man I will let it be... but to be fair to those who've participated, I will continue for the nominations above. Sorry for the week break, but was in Canada and very busy at home getting ready for a Norouz celebration this weekend. Stravinsky DLP thread coming up...


----------

